# I'm coming to TEXAS baby!



## Corry

WHO WANTS TO GO TO SAN ANTONIO!?!?

Projected meetup date: Mid August  

So...who's in? :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

So...you're not addicted to meetups or anything, are you?


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> So...you're not addicted to meetups or anything, are you?




Are YOU?????


----------



## Chase

Bad timing for me, otherwise I would love to go!


----------



## Matty-Bass

too far... :x Come to Edmonton!!!


----------



## Alison

Ooooh, would love to but I think I'll still be in NH then   If Aubrey's in the area I'm sure he'll try and work it in his schedule


----------



## Jeff Canes

Thought this tread was about babies in Texas, I&#8217;m disappointed, will be in Wyoming at time


----------



## Corry

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Thought this tread was about babies in Texas, Im disappointed, will be in Wyoming at time



No, no..I'm GOING to Texas, baby...not "I AM a Texas baby"!


----------



## LittleMan

I'm in... it's going to be hot though...


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm in... it's going to be hot though...



Yeah...I'm gonna start baking myself outside in the heat NOW...so that I can get myself climatized!


----------



## bace

WTF is this? Corry does America?

Your next visit should be Toronto. We've got some amazing weather right now. Plus the talest freestanding structure in the world, and Niagara Falls.

...oh yeah, and me.


----------



## Corry

bace said:
			
		

> *WTF is this? Corry does America?*
> 
> Your next visit should be Toronto. We've got some amazing weather right now. Plus the talest freestanding structure in the world, and Niagara Falls.
> 
> ...oh yeah, and me.



Sure is...did I mention we're doing Boston in the fall? :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

crazy gurl...


----------



## Alison

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sure is...did I mention we're doing Boston in the fall? :mrgreen:



I'm in for that one


----------



## Corry

Alison said:
			
		

> I'm in for that one



WOOOO! We're aiming for late September or October...but we'll figure details out closer to that time.


----------



## Matty-Bass

sweet! I'd love to go to Boston! Except it's a little hard for me. I would hope.


----------



## Alison

core_17 said:
			
		

> WOOOO! We're aiming for late September or October...but we'll figure details out closer to that time.



A great time to visit New England. Drive a little further north and and foliage is fantastic that time of year


----------



## SantosD50

Chase said:
			
		

> Bad timing for me, otherwise I would love to go!


Same here!!!


----------



## wolfepakt

Corry,
I am going to be Dallas from July 22 (or so) to the end of July
However, SA is to far to go (besides this will be a family vacation.)

Keep in touch however.
Troy


----------



## Corry

wolfepak said:
			
		

> Corry,
> I am going to be Dallas from July 22 (or so) to the end of July
> However, SA is to far to go (besides this will be a family vacation.)
> 
> Keep in touch however.
> Troy



You need to come just a liiiiiittle bit further south.


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> You need to come just a liiiiiittle bit further south.


uhhh... someone explain to Corry JUST how big Texas is...


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> uhhh... someone explain to Corry JUST how big Texas is...




Someone needs to explain to littleman the definition of sarcasm. 

(I KNOW how big Texas is.)


----------



## wolfepakt

I wuold have to drive almost as far to SA from DFW as I did from Hurricane UT to durango CO


----------



## ShutteredEye

Keep us posted, I may be able to make it down for a weekend trip.


----------



## Philip Weir

I'm in, send me the plane ticket. Where's Texas ?? Is that the place nearly as big a where I live.....Oop's no....That's the US of A.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. If you start sending out tickets for the Texas meet-up, do send one my way, too, will you!?!?!?
For a free trip I'll be there ... show me how much you want me, c'mon!


----------



## Corry

I tried the whole "send me a plane ticket" thing at the last Texas meetup...it didn't work.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> I'm in, send me the plane ticket. Where's Texas ?? Is that the place nearly as big a where I live.....Oop's no....That's the US of A.


Alright, buddy...let's compare INHABITED parts


----------



## LittleMan

so you going to be here Joe?


----------



## clarinetJWD

LittleMan said:
			
		

> so you going to be here Joe?


Corry's hotel accomodations are my house...
Corry's transportation is my car...
Yeah, I think I'll be there!
(Try and keep me away!)


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Corry's hotel accomodations are my house...
> Corry's transportation is my car...
> Yeah, I think I'll be there!
> (Try and keep me away!)


 sounds like you'll defenitely be here.


----------



## ShutteredEye

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Alright, buddy...let's compare INHABITED parts



Hahahah, see that's what makes me laugh.  People that have no clue think the whole "big" thing about Texas is just the actual size of everything.  They really don't get it.  I guess you have to live here awhile to understand, aye?


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Corry's hotel accomodations are my house...
> Corry's transportation is my car...
> Yeah, I think I'll be there!
> (Try and keep me away!)



Cheapest 5 star hotel around!!!!  Oh, and it's the absolute BEST chauffeur service anywhere! Hands down!


----------



## wolfepakt

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Hahahah, see that's what makes me laugh.  People that have no clue think the whole "big" thing about Texas is just the actual size of everything.  They really don't get it.  I guess you have to live here awhile to understand, aye?



Either that or drive across it one or two times (I drove from DFW -- Waxahachie -- to Phoenix 8 or 10 times (Round trip) and the stretch from DFW to El Paso was 2.5x as long as from el paso to phoenix (1.5 states!) And from Arlington to Utah several times (through Amarillo) that was only about 10 hrs or maybe 8... but still!)


----------



## elsaspet

Akkkkkkk!  I wish I could drive down to meet you but it's the height of the season.  IF you come to Dallas you HAVE to call me, or the spank monster (Hertz) will surely give you your fair share!


----------



## Corry

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Akkkkkkk!  I wish I could drive down to meet you but it's the height of the season.  IF you come to Dallas you HAVE to call me, or the spank monster (Hertz) will surely give you your fair share!



 I doubt I'll be able to go to Dallas this time...but ya never know what the future holds!


----------



## steve817

San Antonio in August? Let me think.........no


----------



## LittleMan

steve817 said:
			
		

> San Antonio in August? Let me think.........no


it isn't _that_ bad... you know... with the invention of A/C....


----------



## steve817

LittleMan said:
			
		

> it isn't _that_ bad... you know... with the invention of A/C....


It isn't any worse than it is here I'm sure. I just tend to spend more time outside when there than I do at home. Actually we are going to be there June 19th - 22nd to go to Sea World.


----------



## corrysidol

your going to love texas!  Go DALLAS!


----------



## Corry

corrysidol said:
			
		

> your going to love texas!  Go DALLAS!



:scratch:

How do we share an IP #??? :scratch:


----------



## Leo

core_17 said:
			
		

> WHO WANTS TO GO TO SAN ANTONIO!?!?
> 
> Projected meetup date: Mid August
> 
> So...who's in? :mrgreen:


 
i'm local, so i'm in :mrgreen: 

lots of places to take pics

mission san jose, s.a. botanical garden, s.a. zoo, mcnay museum


----------



## LittleMan

Leo said:
			
		

> i'm local, so i'm in :mrgreen:
> 
> lots of places to take pics
> 
> mission san jose, s.a. botanical garden, s.a. zoo, mcnay museum


good... you can be our guide...

(and the one who eats the gas bill!!!) :mrgreen: :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Wooot! Plenty of room for everyone!


----------



## Leo

LittleMan said:
			
		

> good... you can be our guide...
> 
> (and the one who eats the gas bill!!!) :mrgreen: :lmao:


 
sure :mrgreen:  i can only take 1 passenger, i drive a miata


----------



## malachite

core_17 said:
			
		

> WHO WANTS TO GO TO SAN ANTONIO!?!?
> 
> Projected meetup date: Mid August
> 
> So...who's in? :mrgreen:



OK, I just found this thread and I have to add as well: "Texas in August"?!?!?!?!

Are you high? Texas in August pretty much defines "hot and muggy"..... have you ever seen squirrel sweat while laying on it's back? 

If we want to hang out somewhere hot and stay inside.......I vote for Vegas :thumbup: 

Michael..............


----------



## Corry

malachite said:
			
		

> OK, I just found this thread and I have to add as well: "Texas in August"?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you high? Texas in August pretty much defines "hot and muggy"..... have you ever seen squirrel sweat while laying on it's back?
> 
> If we want to hang out somewhere hot and stay inside.......I vote for Vegas :thumbup:
> 
> Michael..............




Yeah yeah...I know...insane.  But...during the nicer times of year, a lot of people are in school, and aren't able to go, or aren't still in the state.  And a few of us will be doing the whole waterpark/pool at the Hotel Dombrowski thing, too.


----------



## LittleMan

don't listen to 'em!
It's a great time to wear shorts and a t-shirt... and get a sunburn!
Just don't wear black and you'll be fine! woooo! :lmao:


----------



## malachite

I think we need one in SoCal.....the weather is perfect now, albeit a bit windy this week. I think there was one here not too long ago but I didn't hear about it until after the fact  

Grab my camera, 45ACP, and get a concealed carry permit and we could do LA too  

Michael............has now found himself with time to live again


----------



## Corry

Buy me plane tickets, Malachite...and I'm there.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Bumpity bump.


----------



## Corry

We'll hopefully have the date set for his sometimes this week...we're waiting on Joe who's waiting on his boss.


----------



## LittleMan

hurry with the date... that way I can get another littlefriend for our photographyescapades.


----------



## Corry

What? We're not good enough for ya? layball:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> What? We're not good enough for ya? layball:



I have to bring at least one.... to keep me insane. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I have to bring at least one.... to keep me insane. :mrgreen:



Oh, that's right...you haven't been around ME in real life.  Things will be plenty insane.


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's right...you haven't been around ME in real life.  Things will be plenty insane.


lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> lookin' forward to it!




It's gonna be an...interesting time.  I mean...Me and Joe and Scott together was nutty...now it's gonna be me and Joe and Scott and...YOU! :stun:

*sigh* Now if only we could get Sky to come.


----------



## LittleMan

oh, btw... 
I went to the Riverwalk the other night... it was a nice cool night(75 degrees with 80% humidity)
it was SO HOT.... :lmao:  Just wait 'till August!!! wooo!!!!

when we go... we shouldn't eat lunch there.... it's all over priced.. 

but, you know me... I'm a fuddy duddy... :greenpbl:

**have a good night... I'm off to pick up lilfriend... adios**


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> oh, btw...
> I went to the Riverwalk the other night... it was a nice cool night(75 degrees with 80% humidity)
> it was SO HOT.... :lmao:  Just wait 'till August!!! wooo!!!!
> 
> when we go... we shouldn't eat lunch there.... it's all over priced..
> 
> but, you know me... I'm a fuddy duddy... :greenpbl:
> 
> **have a good night... I'm off to pick up lilfriend... adios**



75 degrees is HOT? :scratch:


----------



## Jeff Canes

LittleMan said:
			
		

> oh, btw...





			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> I went to the Riverwalk the other night... it was a nice cool night---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I&#8217;ve been to Riverwalk before at Christmas the place was dead
Click to expand...


----------



## Corry

Still no exact date...but it's looking like it's gonna be LATE august.


----------



## DepthAfield

Good Gawd&#8230;  That area of Texas during any part of August is going to be akin to visiting a clammy version of Hell.  San Antonio is one of my favorite cities, but summertime there is miserable.  

Be sure to buy some asbestos undergarments prior to the trip, you&#8217;ll need them!


----------



## kilifila66

Would be very nice to hit up texas but I just don't think I can swing it in August. Good Luck down there though!


----------



## LittleMan

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Good Gawd  That area of Texas during any part of August is going to be akin to visiting a clammy version of Hell.  San Antonio is one of my favorite cities, but summertime there is miserable.
> 
> Be sure to buy some asbestos undergarments prior to the trip, youll need them!


I work out in the heat all day...


----------



## Rahb

san an tonio huh..i'm just a couple hours north of there.  that's not far here in texas.....as long as you are inside the state, 4 hours is nothing.......if you leave the state...and hour an a half sounds far. lol


----------



## thebeginning

well i'm here guys, hopefully going to be able to come and tag along!  I might bring my version of a 'littlefriend' but it's a guy...so. yeah.  i can't think of a special name for him because my username can't really be changed.  hum. 

the riverwalk can be totally awesome, but yeah it's pricey.


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> well i'm here guys, hopefully going to be able to come and tag along!  I might bring my version of a 'littlefriend' but it's a guy...so. yeah.  i can't think of a special name for him because *my username can't really be changed.*  hum.
> 
> the riverwalk can be totally awesome, but yeah it's pricey.


TheEnding?

lol, I should have my 30d(and a nice tan) by the time the meetup rolls around! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

WE HAVE DATES!!!

Actually we have a few dates, and we need to get input from y'all.  

We can do it the weeknd of August 19th and 20th.  

We can also do Monday the 21st if work doesn't get in the way for anyone, cuz it'll be less busy on a weekday than on a weekend.  

What works for y'all?


----------



## LittleMan

That weekend is good for me. :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye

Hmmm, I'm a strong maybe.


----------



## clarinetJWD

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm a strong maybe.



I know you, you'll be there!

I can't wait to see all of you guys again!


----------



## Corry

I'M GOIN TO TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IT'S CONFIRMED, I'M GOIN TO TEJAS!!!!! TICKETS BOUGHT! 

Watch out people...on August 18th at 7:15, Texas is suddenly gonna get hotter...cuz I'll be there. :lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'M GOIN TO TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IT'S CONFIRMED, I'M GOIN TO TEJAS!!!!! TICKETS BOUGHT!
> 
> Watch out people...on August 18th at 7:15, Texas is suddenly gonna get hotter...cuz I'll be there. :lmao:


So...where are you staying? :scratch:


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> So...where are you staying? :scratch:



The Hotel Dombrowski, duh! Besides, I heard the bellboy was kinda cute.


----------



## clarinetJWD

stop hitting on my dad!  He's married! 

Sicko


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> stop hitting on my dad!  He's married!
> 
> Sicko



:er: 

I am not amused.


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> stop hitting on my dad!  He's married!
> 
> Sicko



:lmao:


----------



## Corry

Ok, so...here's the deal.  

Joe and Scott and I are staying in San Antonio for two days.  One day for the actual meetup, and one day for going to the waterpark.  We'd REEEEALLY love to be able to do the waterpark on Monday, so it's not so insanely busy...which would mean we'd have to do the meetup on Sunday, the 20th.  Would that work for everyone?  Also...whoever wants to go to the waterpark with us is welcome!


----------



## LittleMan

Sunday sounds good... I can't do the waterpark thing on Monday though, so y'all have fun.


----------



## Corry

22 days til the meetup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wwoooooooooot!


----------



## Corry

13 days til the meetup now!


----------



## Alison

I'm jealous! I want to be in TX in 13 days


----------



## Corry

Alison said:
			
		

> I'm jealous! I want to be in TX in 13 days



Ya won't see me stoppin ya!


----------



## castrol

San Antonio?

Where we meeting up?


----------



## Corry

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56104

^^ Joe answers that (sorta) there.  We'll get something more concrete nailed down soon though.


----------



## LittleMan

right now would be a great time to make exact plans...


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> right now would be a great time to make exact plans...




Well, then right now would be a good time for you to pm Joseph and tell him that.   You guys know the area and attractions, and whatnot.....I'm just along for the ride. 

Oh...and it might also be a good idea to make sure we all have each other's cell phone numbers...I'm guessing most of you from the other meetup still have each others numbers...if anyone would like mine, let me know and I'll pm you.  I'll be with Joe though, so if you have his number, and his phone stays charged, it should be fine...I guess.


----------



## LittleMan

I still have Joe's number... I guess that will work.
none of y'all have mine though.

so we'll swap em later.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, Corry and I have a hotel booked for San Antonio now!  It's the Drury Inn right on the riverwalk, so if everyone can find that, it would be the ideal meeting place for us.

Unfortunately, Scott's college starts on Monday 21st, so he certainly won't be staying the night, and may not be able to make it on Sunday either.

Oh, and Corry and I are going to Schlitterbahn on Monday, so here's an invitation to any of ya'll who would like to join in the festivities!


----------



## clarinetJWD

So...I would like to have a final count nailed down soon.  Corry's a yes, I'm a yes, LM is a yes, Scott's a maybe, Daniel?  You still in?  Anyone else?


----------



## thebeginning

well it's still up in the air for me, as i'll just be starting school up again around that time...i'll get a definite answer as soon as i can, but i'm not very sure that i'll be able to come


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> well it's still up in the air for me, as i'll just be starting school up again around that time...i'll get a definite answer as soon as i can, but i'm not very sure that i'll be able to come


darn... I was looking forward to meeting you again.... haha


----------



## clarinetJWD

LittleMan said:
			
		

> darn... I was looking forward to meeting you again.... haha


I was looking forwards to him shooting an awesome pic of me again...
I hope you can make it Daniel...I don't think you have school on Sunday


----------



## Corry

I hope you can make it too, Daniel!!!! I REALLY WANNA MEET YOU!!!!  And if you don't come...that leaves me with...JOE AND CHRIS! :shock:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> I hope you can make it too, Daniel!!!! I REALLY WANNA MEET YOU!!!!  And if you don't come...*that leaves me with...JOE AND CHRIS!* :shock:


:crazy:


----------



## clarinetJWD

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :crazy:


Scary, huh?


----------



## Corry

It is scary...who'll save me from Joe and Chris?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Good news folks.  I registered too late for the conference, I'll be coming down that way instead.  Looks like noon at the Drury Inn, and then I hear some home cooking that evening?

Looking forward to it...


----------



## Corry

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan

glad you can make it Robert. :thumbup:


----------



## Luminosity

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Alright, buddy...let's compare INHABITED parts


 
Haha, touCHE !


----------



## clarinetJWD

She's here...


----------



## thebeginning

i can't make it guys...sorry 

i'm determined to meet you all again though (and corry!!!) !  sometime...

maybe you all could drive another 3 or 4 hours and see me! 


really though, sorry i can't come.  take alot of pictures!!


----------



## ShutteredEye

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i can't make it guys...sorry
> 
> i'm determined to meet you all again though (and corry!!!) !  sometime...
> 
> maybe you all could drive another 3 or 4 hours and see me!
> 
> 
> really though, sorry i can't come.  take alot of pictures!!




Me too.  I'm out again.

Stupid electric bill.


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i can't make it guys...sorry
> 
> i'm determined to meet you all again though (and corry!!!) !  sometime...
> 
> maybe *you all could drive another 3 or 4 hours* and see me!
> 
> 
> really though, sorry i can't come.  take alot of pictures!!


uhhh... no.


----------



## castrol

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Me too.  I'm out again.
> 
> Stupid electric bill.



Wow... your's too? Mine topped out over $400 this month. EEk.


----------



## wolfepakt

Electric bill?
Are you guys still with TXU.  My Father in law sells electricity for PowerMax maybe you should give him a call! 
Troy


----------



## ShutteredEye

Nope not TXU.


----------



## EBphotography

400 dollars? Holy crap! Ours is like 150 max.


----------



## Corry

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i can't make it guys...sorry
> 
> i'm determined to meet you all again though (and corry!!!) !  sometime...
> 
> maybe you all could drive another 3 or 4 hours and see me!
> 
> 
> really though, sorry i can't come.  take alot of pictures!!




You'd better make it next time!


----------



## thebeginning

I plan on it!!  I still feel bad about it. 

is there a thread with pics set up yet?


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> I plan on it!!  I still feel bad about it.
> 
> is there a thread with pics set up yet?


it is now a sticky in the gallery.
So far only my pics are up.


----------



## Alison

EBphotography said:
			
		

> 400 dollars? Holy crap! Ours is like 150 max.



Yeah, but what's your heating bill in the winter 

If there is a next time I will be there! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

Alison said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what's your heating bill in the winter
> 
> If there is a next time I will be there! :mrgreen:


The next one will probably be up in/near Dallas. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Crap, how am I gonna afford Boston in the fall, and Texas again in the winter? :scratch:


----------



## Alison

core_17 said:
			
		

> Crap, how am I gonna afford Boston in the fall, and Texas again in the winter? :scratch:



What are the dates for the Boston trip, do you know yet?


----------



## Corry

Nah, don't know yet.  We won't til Joe and Sky are back in school and figure out what thier schedules will be like.  As soon as we nail down a date, we'll post it, I promise!


----------



## Jeff Canes

core_17 said:
			
		

> Crap, how am I gonna afford Boston in the fall, and Texas again in the winter? :scratch:


 
I thought you were hosting the next meet-up at your place


----------

